# bow vs crossbow



## rxakt

which is more accurate?


----------



## Skinner 2

Neither! It is the person behind them.

Skinner


----------



## varminthunter

crossbow takes less skill. its like using a gun that shoots arrows. basicly its a gun hunters bow.


----------



## radiohead

This one should be fun to watch...


----------



## fasthunter

I have to agree. I see where this one is going as well. In all actuality they both have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## sbooy42

:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## varminthunter

:lol: im waiting! i have no problem with somone that is unable to use a compound bow and needs to use a crossbow due to handycap etc. i just do not agree with everyone in zone 3, 12 and older being able to use one.


----------



## Michihunter

varminthunter said:


> :lol: im waiting! i have no problem with somone that is unable to use a compound bow and needs to use a crossbow due to handycap etc. i just do not agree with everyone in zone 3, 12 and older being able to use one.


Thank you for your opinion. Personally I have no problem with anyone 10 and over that is unable to use a traditional bow effectively and needs a compound bow due to their inabilities.


----------



## Joe Archer

rxakt said:


> which is more accurate?


Recurves, compounds, and crossbows are all extremely accurate. 
From my experience, I would say traditional bows are the most difficult to shoot accurately, followed by compound bows. For me, crossbows were the easiest to learn to shoot accurately. 
Related to this, I would rate them in the same order for the amount of practice time required to achieve proficiency.
<----<<<


----------



## RedM2

I bought a new bow in March, but I wish I would've went with a crossbow...fwiw.


----------



## sbooy42

RedM2 said:


> I bought a new bow in March, but I wish I would've went with a crossbow...fwiw.


 why?


----------



## RedM2

sbooy42 said:


> why?


Here are a few things that came to my head real fast. There could be more????

1.) You can be more stealthy (less movement). 
2.) Easier to use a scope (best sight option IMO). 
3.) No need to hold back or pull 60lbs-70lbs of draw weight while waiting for the deer to give you an excellent shot.
4.) No more worrying about staying limber enough to pull back in extreme cold.
5.) Faster than most bows on AVERAGE.
6.) Easier to shoot in tight places (you could choke up on it if needed).
7.) No more noise from pulling back.
8.) Easier to achieve and maintain accuracy for the average person. I say this because you can post up on something to stabilize.
9.) I would say it's easier to shoot from the seated position.
10.) If you don't end up getting the shot you want, you don't have to worry about being seen or heard when you go from the full draw position to no draw.

There are a few other things like no peep sight to look through in low light and no trigger release to worry about making noise from hitting a metal piece on your stand, but those don't apply to all hunters so I left them out. Also, I know there are some things that make a bow more appealing, but I feel that in the areas that count most a crossbow wins!

Almost forgot...you don't have to worry about the string hitting your forearm or hunting clothes to mess up a shot on a world class whitetail.

Don't get me wrong, I like my Bowtech, but it just doesn't compare to my dads Ten Point crossbow.


----------



## Crowhunter

RedM2 said:


> Here are a few things that came to my head real fast. There could be more????
> 
> 1.) You can be more stealthy (less movement).
> 2.) Easier to use a scope (best sight option IMO).
> 3.) No need to hold back or pull 60lbs-70lbs of draw weight while waiting for the deer to give you an excellent shot.
> 4.) No more worrying about staying limber enough to pull back in extreme cold.
> 5.) Faster than most bows on AVERAGE.
> 6.) Easier to shoot in tight places (you could choke up on it if needed).
> 7.) No more noise from pulling back.
> 8.) Easier to achieve and maintain accuracy for the average person. I say this because you can post up on something to stabilize.
> 9.) I would say it's easier to shoot from the seated position.
> 10.) If you don't end up getting the shot you want, you don't have to worry about being seen or heard when you go from the full draw position to no draw.
> 
> There are a few other things like no peep sight to look through in low light and no trigger release to worry about making noise from hitting a metal piece on your stand, but those don't apply to all hunters so I left them out. Also, I know there are some things that make a bow more appealing, but I feel that in the areas that count most a crossbow wins!
> 
> Almost forgot...you don't have to worry about the string hitting your forearm or hunting clothes to mess up a shot on a world class whitetail.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my Bowtech, but it just doesn't compare to my dads Ten Point crossbow.


Watch for your thumb :yikes:


----------



## john warren

what he said to a degree. both have arrow splitting capability. but the amount of time it takes to learn each is different. i believe what people mean when they say the crossbow is more accurate,,,is the amount of time it takes to learn to use it.


Skinner 2 said:


> Neither! It is the person behind them.
> 
> Skinner


----------



## sbooy42

RedM2 said:


> Here are a few things that came to my head real fast. There could be more????
> 
> 1.) You can be more stealthy (less movement).
> 2.) Easier to use a scope (best sight option IMO).
> 3.) No need to hold back or pull 60lbs-70lbs of draw weight while waiting for the deer to give you an excellent shot.
> 4.) No more worrying about staying limber enough to pull back in extreme cold.
> 5.) Faster than most bows on AVERAGE.
> 6.) Easier to shoot in tight places (you could choke up on it if needed).
> 7.) No more noise from pulling back.
> 8.) Easier to achieve and maintain accuracy for the average person. I say this because you can post up on something to stabilize.
> 9.) I would say it's easier to shoot from the seated position.
> 10.) If you don't end up getting the shot you want, you don't have to worry about being seen or heard when you go from the full draw position to no draw.
> 
> There are a few other things like no peep sight to look through in low light and no trigger release to worry about making noise from hitting a metal piece on your stand, but those don't apply to all hunters so I left them out. Also, I know there are some things that make a bow more appealing, but I feel that in the areas that count most a crossbow wins!
> 
> Almost forgot...you don't have to worry about the string hitting your forearm or hunting clothes to mess up a shot on a world class whitetail.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my Bowtech, but it just doesn't compare to my dads Ten Point crossbow.


 All I'm allowed to say is: From my understanding what you have stated is very interesting..


----------



## Chuck

From what I understand (from reading all the pro crossbow threads over the years) a xbow and a new compound are both just as easy to shoot.

From my experience it seems way easiear to shoot a crossbow than a compound unless I just suck.

As far as accuarecy I would think it depends on the shooter and equipment. I have shot other peoples bows that were set up for target shooting (you would never be able to hunt with it) and they are very accurate. I was able to put every arrow into a small dot on almost every try at 20 yards. With the neighbors crossbow I was able to hit a 3" circle every time. 

My bow set up for hutnign I have to practice and keep practicing to hit a small circle


----------



## RedM2

Crowhunter said:


> Watch for your thumb :yikes:


If you buy one of Ten Point's models, you don't have to worry about that. Part of the safety system on the bow requires that you depress a buttom (very light pressure required) with your thumb so it will always be out of the way when fired.


----------



## varminthunter

crossbow.....no skill needed. point and shoot! if you arent handicaped in any way, then the crossbow is the lazymans weapon for bow season. everyone anymore is always looking for the easy way out in the many deer seasons we now have. this is proven by Redm2's post. just my opinion thanks for listening.


----------



## sbooy42

RedM2 said:


> I am not sure if you're are being sarcastic or not? My observations were based off of some things I have experienced over my brief 15 yrs of shooting and hunting with a bow.


not being sarcastic at all...I have just been lead to believe by many experts that crossbows are harder, or at least no easier to use, and that there is no advantage to using one unless you are handicap...


----------



## Michihunter

varminthunter said:


> crossbow.....no skill needed. point and shoot! if you arent handicaped in any way, then the crossbow is the lazymans weapon for bow season. everyone anymore is always looking for the easy way out in the many deer seasons we now have. this is proven by Redm2's post. just my opinion thanks for listening.


To cast stones at what one chooses to do with his hunting pleasures is merely opening yourself up to examination. Can you explain why you chose a compound over a traditional bow if you too weren't looking for an easier way out? By chance do you use a release as well? Sights? Rests? Is it wrong that you have chosen an "easier" way out when there is most certainly a "harder" way to do things? Wouldn't that too be considered the "lazymans" way?


----------



## kmoney14

November Sunrise said:


> Each person has to decide for themselves whether it's a good idea to hunt with a weapon that is more difficult to be consistently accurate with. Personally, I don't find anything commendable about a hunter choosing to use a less accurate weapon.


Its only less accurate if the person using it doesn't take the time to practice, its the hunters responsibility to make sure they can humanely kill a deer.


----------



## sbooy42

Michihunter said:


> Would those be the same "experts" that accuse one weapon of being a lazyman's way out all the while using another weapon that could be deemed the same?
> 
> Most of us that advocate the use of ANY bow during archery season will also congratulate that hunters success regardless of the bow he chooses to use.
> Unfortunately that can't be said for most of those that oppose one weapon over another as has been seen countless times in the past during these discussions..


Nope different experts...

..This has been discussed before??:lol:


----------



## Joe Archer

November Sunrise said:


> ...Personally, I don't find anything commendable about a hunter choosing to use a less accurate weapon.


As previously stated, a high degree of accuracy can be attained with all of the above. What is commendable is the dedication that one takes over another to reach that degree of accuracy.
<----<<<


----------



## Michihunter

Joe Archer said:


> As previously stated, a high degree of accuracy can be attained with all of the above. What is commendable is the dedication that one takes over another to reach that degree of accuracy.
> <----<<<


I would agree with that statement IF in fact it were true of most archers. Unfortunately it's relates very little to the average archer who will pick up his bow September 24th and call himself good to go for Oct 1st. In that case, which weapon would honestly you prefer him to use?


----------



## Joe Archer

Michihunter said:


> I would agree with that statement IF in fact it were true of most archers. Unfortunately it's relates very little to the average archer who will pick up his bow September 24th and call himself good to go for Oct 1st. In that case, which weapon would honestly you prefer him to use?


I would honestly prefer these people use a crossbow. 
However, I hope that it does not define the characteristics of the average archery hunter. 
Also, you have to consider the learning curve we will encounter this season. Many "average" or new crossbow hunters will greatly over estimate their new found cababilities. They will likely confuse accuracy with shot selection and ethical distance. I would prefer these people, as well as those archers who do not practice, just stay home... period! If it were up to me....
<----<<<


----------



## Michihunter

Joe Archer said:


> I would honestly prefer these people use a crossbow.
> However, I hope that it does not define the characteristics of the average archery hunter.
> <----<<<


Unfortunately I truly believe that that's closer to the truth than most will admit, Joe.


----------



## November Sunrise

Joe Archer said:


> As previously stated, a high degree of accuracy can be attained with all of the above.


I'm interested in the average guy, not the elite.

Now. let's take the average crossbow or compound shooter.

Put them up against the average traditional shooter.

Result = the traditional shooter is toast. The average traditional shooter can't hit a bull in the rear with a fiddle. 

There isn't anyone whose spend time on the range surrounded by average traditional shooters who would even attempt to refute that.

Now, in the little make believe world of web forums everyone would fawn over the traditional shooter because he's all about the "challenge". Just the fact that he's a traditionalist means he must be all about practice, commitment, and dedication... or at least he is in the make believe world of web forums.

Anyway, for what it's worth, my experience is that it's easy to shoot a compound or crossbow accurately, and using a weapon that's easy to be accurate with is, in my estimation, a good thing.


----------



## MuskyDan

I would shoot a crossbow vs. Byron Ferguson and put my money on him. I promise you I can't hit an asprin in the air with my X-bow. Now 40 yards on a rest I can beat him but 20 and in freehand I will give it to the bow all day.


----------



## Thunderhead

MuskyDan said:


> I would shoot a crossbow vs. Byron Ferguson and put my money on him. I promise you I can't hit an asprin in the air with my X-bow. Now 40 yards on a rest I can beat him but 20 and in freehand I will give it to the bow all day.


Byron can shaft arrows at will. Never seen anything like it.
Everybody thinks he shoots " instinctive " he doesn't. Personally, I don't think anybody could beat him, no matter what the yardage. 
That man is an unbelivable shot.


----------



## November Sunrise

Thunderhead said:


> Byron can shaft arrows at will. Never seen anything like it.
> Everybody thinks he shoots " instinctive " he doesn't. Personally, I don't think anybody could beat him, no matter what the yardage.
> That man is an unbelivable shot.


My boys were just talking about him again today. They loved watching him in person last winter. Incredible.


----------



## Non Typical

I made a bet with a guy many years ago, at fifty yds, (50 yards), he said he could out shoot a compound bow. (me) I took the bet and asked him to take off the scope to be apples to apples, I shoot with sight why not him. Anyway he didn't have a chance, the rifle is not that accurate neither is a lot of things.....me, you and the TOOLS we use. If the scope is not quality, guess what?
Lets all have fun, and lets not fight on things like this, save it for the anti's, they (antis) eat this stuff up.


----------



## Thunderhead

November Sunrise said:


> I'm interested in the average guy, not the elite.
> 
> Now. let's take the average crossbow or compound shooter.
> 
> Put them up against the average traditional shooter.
> 
> Result = the traditional shooter is toast. The average traditional shooter can't hit a bull in the rear with a fiddle.
> 
> There isn't anyone whose spend time on the range surrounded by average traditional shooters who would even attempt to refute that.
> 
> Now, in the little make believe world of web forums everyone would fawn over the traditional shooter because he's all about the "challenge". Just the fact that he's a traditionalist means he must be all about practice, commitment, and dedication... or at least he is in the make believe world of web forums.
> 
> Anyway, for what it's worth, my experience is that it's easy to shoot a compound or crossbow accurately, and using a weapon that's easy to be accurate with is, in my estimation, a good thing.


What are the parameters for being considered average ?


----------



## Thunderhead

November Sunrise said:


> My boys were just talking about him again today. They loved watching him in person last winter. Incredible.


Byron has taught me alot. 
Learning his shooting style is just as much in the mind as it is in the hand.


----------



## Michihunter

Thunderhead said:


> Byron can shaft arrows at will. Never seen anything like it.
> Everybody thinks he shoots " instinctive " he doesn't. Personally, I don't think anybody could beat him, no matter what the yardage.
> That man is an unbelivable shot.





November Sunrise said:


> My boys were just talking about him again today. They loved watching him in person last winter. Incredible.


You guys wouldn't be talking about this ol washed-up has-been wouldya? :lol::lol: In all seriousness he's definitely one of the best in the world. I've known him for some time and not only is he a great archer, but a great man as well. Now only if Mary could learn to throw those aspirins as well as Byron shoots!!


----------



## November Sunrise

Thunderhead said:


> Byron has taught me alot.
> Learning his shooting style is just as much in the mind as it is in the hand.


Can you develop that thought a little more fully TH?

What do you mean by "as much as in the mind" - is it a positive thinking thing, or expectations, or..? 

My boys were quizzing me on the point of how he could be so good, and all I could come up with were platitudes about extensive practice, but there's obviously more to it than just that.


----------



## Thunderhead

Sure, I can explain after supper.

Right in the middle of power washing the house and washing windows.
Our living room is a 4 season sunroom, and completely made of glass, which makes this an all day job.


----------



## radiohead

Hey...I'm sure if Mathews came out with new cam technology that allowed an archer to get the effect of an 85# draw weight and an extra 75 FPS while using the same amount of effort as a 70# bow he would refuse to use it because it took away from the "challenge" :gaga:



November Sunrise said:


> There is nothing more entertaining than a compound bow shooter who lives under the delusion that hunting with a compound bow is challenging. You have about as much credibility as Forest Gump giving a lecture on physics.


----------



## hoyt001

X-BOWS ARE THE DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## Chuck

This thread is still open???? lol


----------



## anonymous7242016

After reading all of the post I still don't know what is more accurate. The only conclusion that I can draw from this is that it is easier to shoot a crossbow compared to a compound or traditional bow. IMO like stated earlier by another poster is that it is easier to be more accurate with a compound or crossbow than it is with a traditional bow.
Now is it easier to hunt deer with a crossbow? No. 
If you are hunting deer you are hunting deer, it doesn't matter what type of archery equipment you use. You still have to get close. 
I give props to anyone who can kill a deer at 20 yards or less and I will praise them more for being able to kill mature bucks in Michigan consistanly, with any weapon (even a gun). 
IMO a compound is a better weapon than a crossbow. By better I mean more deadly in the hands of someone who dedicates themselves to their weapon of choice. Dedication is what is missing from what is called the "average" archery shooter.


----------

